# Danvers MA 1 Loader + 1 Pickup Operator



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Looking for a licensed 2B or 2A loader operator for a loader with fixed 11' blade for municipal contractor route. The route is in Danvers MA.

Also, looking for a pickup driver for a municipal contractor route as well.


Must be licensed for appropriate equipment, available 24/7, eager to work and not want to leave early/give up. We need someone who is comitted, but fear not, we are not slave drivers. Ideal candidates have plowing experience and are easy going and willing to just chug along and take what comes.

Please PM me if you're interested. Thanks


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Update to the first post.

We currently only now need a licensed 2A or 2B operator who can work between 9pm and 7am. Odd situation, but if anyone is interested in these hours in Danvers MA, please contact me.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

BlueLine Ent;502219 said:


> Update to the first post.
> 
> We currently only now need a licensed 2A or 2B operator who can work between 9pm and 7am. Odd situation, but if anyone is interested in these hours in Danvers MA, please contact me.


I sent you a PM on the 2A operator...


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

OK, back to square one again. We had to let an operator go because he decided he didn't want to come in the last 2 storms, and lost out on 21 hours on the machine.

So any operators close to Danvers who are interested, contact me please!!! Or if anyone knows someone, please pass the info along!! It seems so hard to find a reliable operator.

[email protected]


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Blue Line, Ill take it. Ive got a Mass, 1B, 1C, 2B, 2C. I also have a Mass CDL B with Air Brakes and Passenger, and a CDL A Permit. Clean record, no accidents, no tickets, no drugs, no criminal history. What time you want me there?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Therein lies the problem....we don't have a scheduled start, we just need to go when the town calls. And anyone who wanted to do it so far, has lived to far away to get here, get the machine, and get to the route in under an hour......in the middle of a snowstorm.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

BlueLine Ent;524172 said:


> Therein lies the problem....we don't have a scheduled start, we just need to go when the town calls. And anyone who wanted to do it so far, has lived to far away to get here, get the machine, and get to the route in under an hour......in the middle of a snowstorm.


DId you see that guy from danvers that made the news for having a huge loader.....I forget his last name, but something like Ron Ronrough or something?????


----------



## prostock07 (Dec 6, 2007)

i'm from maine cdl class b tank/hazmatand class a permit, i run 624 w/snow pusher and blade at a lowes up here and have a few ??

2a 2b license's for a loader? 

rate of pay in that area for a loader op?

just curious

thanks
kevin


----------

